
Show HN: A daily aggregator of all junior level jobs - docoleman36
Hey Hacker News,<p>I made a job aggregator for entry-level positions that focus on students, recent grads, and individuals with less than 3 years of experience.<p>I mostly find dev jobs requiring 3+ years of experience and is a huge pain so I made this.<p>We recently launched our MVP last month and today we are launching V2 with a category based re-design. We will be adding filtering tags very soon. Please let us know if you have any questions or feedback.<p>Link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;entrylevel.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;entrylevel.io</a>
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
link, then adding your text as a first comment in the new thread.

If you repost, email hn@ycombinator.com when the new submission is up and we
can make sure it doesn't get flagged.

------
notkaiho
What are you using for your data sources? Searching for my city (in Europe)
it's bringing up a lot of "head of..." level jobs, which are not junior by any
stretch of the imagination. :)

~~~
docoleman36
We are using APIs from Indeed, Remotok, Remotive, Muse, Stack Exchange, and a
bunch of other ones. We will look into removing those. Thank you!

------
shaydime
This seems really helpful especially now! Thanks for sharing.

~~~
docoleman36
Yeah, no problem!

------
jewelsjole
How convenient and helpful! Thanks.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for checking us out!

------
kashfi
The link brings me back here.

~~~
notkaiho
are you going to [https://entrylevel.io](https://entrylevel.io) ?

